# Dh Trails in Rheine?



## bigairbiker (18. Februar 2014)

Habe von einem anderen im forum gehört das die biker sich mehr m forum in richtung Niedersachsen rumtreiben 
Daher nochmal die Frage: kennt jemand aus der Region Rheine gute Dh oder Fr Trails ziehe unter Umständen demnächst in diese Region und wollte mich vorher mal erkundigen wie das Trailangebot in der Region ausschaut?


----------



## Maunds (10. März 2014)

Hey,
nein, die gibt es hier nicht in Rheine. Wenn Du ein paar Meter fährst dann bist Du im Teutoburger Wald, dort sind wir mit ein paar Leuten immer unterwegs. Allerdings, richtige Downhillstrecken, bzw. lange Trails wirst Du hier nicht finden. Aber es reicht zum Spaß haben wenn Du hier hin ziehst. Da gibt es wesentlich schlechtere Optionen ;-)

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bigairbiker (11. März 2014)

Danke für die Antwort! Nur so aus Interresse wie weit müsste man denn fahren?
Und wenn ich nach Rheine ziehe könnte man sich mal zum fahen treffen?
Schon mal Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Maunds (11. März 2014)

Fahrtweg geht. Kannst sogar mit dem Bike hinfahren zur not. Mit Auto ist der erste Anlaufpunkt ca. 15 min von Rheine entfernt. 

Zusammen biken immer gerne. Freuen uns immer über Zugang, gibt genug Gruppen die hier fahren. Sagst einfach Bescheid wenn du umgezogen bist. Alleine bist hier mit deinem Bike definitiv nicht unterwegs.


----------



## bigairbiker (11. März 2014)

Super danke für die Antwort melde mich dann nochmal wenn ich umgezogen bin ist wahrscheinlich so im August anfang September!


----------



## bigairbiker (5. Juli 2014)

Hey nochmal ne Frage: ich weiss jetzt wo ich hinziehe nämlich nach gellendorf.
Wie weit hab ich es jetzt bis zum ersten spot?
wenn du mir ne ungefähre Adresse nennen könntest wäre das super!


----------



## Maunds (5. Juli 2014)

Fahre mal zum Nassen Dreieck (Riesenbeck), genaue Straße am Parkplatz bekomme ich gerade nicht auf die Kette. 
Mit Auto von dort ein Katzensprung, mit Bike auch machbar.
Von dort aus kommst Du in den Teutoburger Wald
Du kannst von da aus eigentlich alles anfahren (Ibbenbüren - Laggenbeck - Tecklenburg - Bad Iburg)
Genug Material zum fahren und zum spaß haben.
Gibt alles mögliche dort. Sonst schreib einfach mal wenn Du umgezogen bist, dann nehmen wir Dich mal mit.

Sind regelmäßig dort unterwegs, unter der Woche ne Hand voll für ne Feierabendrunde zum schredden, 
am Wochenende dann meist mit mehreren für ne längere Zeit unterwegs, so wie Lust ist. Findet sich immer wer.

Einfach mal anschließen, alle top drauf.


----------



## bigairbiker (21. September 2014)

Hallo nochmal wollte mal fragen ob man sich mal treffen kann da ich jetzt ja hier wohne, habe zwar noch kein bike hier aber vlt kann man sich ja so mal treffen?


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (4. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich greife das Thema jetzt einfach mal auf. Und zwar bin ich im Oktober für 4 Tage in Rheine, da meine Freundin dort eine Prüfung hat. Während sie in ihren Schulungen usw sitzt wollte ich ne Runde dort biken.
Wäre schön wenn jemand ne GPS Tour für mich hätte, am liebsten schön Traillastig zum Spaß haben.

Würde mich über Hilfe freuen.


----------

